# Stocking question



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Hey guys,
Just had a few quick questions on stocking my tanks. I am about to acquire a new 55 gallon tank. It's the tank that i grew up with and my parents had. They dont want it anymore and said it's mine if i want it. YIPPEE!
Anyways...
My current setup is in my signature. 

My plan is to move those into the 55 gallon tank. Then put the pleco, and the goldfish, and buy a couple more goldfish and leave them in the 29 gallon. Is that ok to do? I know goldfish like a cold water. But i guess if i comprimised and left the water at a temperature that's between what the pleco likes and what the goldfish like, i think i'll be ok. 

Would i be overstocking the 29 gallon this way? 
Also, if i replace the gravel with sand, the pleco should like to dig around in the sand right? Which should eliminate those "toxic bubble" things in the sand right? 

Then in the 55 gallon, i would add at least 6 neon tetras so that they school, and add in a few MTS' to help clean up my sand and dead plants as well. 

does this plan sound ok?


----------



## Ethos (Sep 11, 2005)

Well, with "1 inch per gallon rule", which most people use as a decent baseline. 
One thing about your tank is thought that most of your fish are middle-top tank dwelllers. 
That means that alot of your fish are using the same space.
I'd say you are fully stocked, what kind of plec do you have? A clown? A commen?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

goldfish really should have 55 gallons each, they get a foot and live 20 years


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

Ethos said:


> Well, with "1 inch per gallon rule", which most people use as a decent baseline.
> One thing about your tank is thought that most of your fish are middle-top tank dwelllers.
> That means that alot of your fish are using the same space.
> I'd say you are fully stocked, what kind of plec do you have? A clown? A commen?


the one inch per gallon rule is crap. it's really not something to go by. it's not just the size of the fish, but the bio load that they create.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Ethos said:


> Well, with "1 inch per gallon rule", which most people use as a decent baseline.
> One thing about your tank is thought that most of your fish are middle-top tank dwelllers.
> That means that alot of your fish are using the same space.
> I'd say you are fully stocked, what kind of plec do you have? A clown? A commen?


You're saying that the fish in my signature are mainly top dwellers? My tetras love to stay in the middle. They seem to stay there no matter what. My guppies and platy's stay towards the top most of the time but they tend to go all over.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Hmm...
I guess you are right. I've seen goldfish get pretty big. Even the koi seem to get really big. So scratch that idea. 

What if i put the pleco and some chiclids in the 29 gallon tank? 
Then the rest of the community fish, some neons. and a few MTS' in the 55 gallon. 

Both tanks are going to be redone with black sand.

How does that sound?

Better?


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

When you say cichlids, I hope you mean dwarf cichlids. Most cichlids will get way too big for a 29. Kribs would be a good idea, they only get about 4" and are ok with plecos. I don't think you answered the question about the type of pleco you have. You have probably heard this a million times on this forum, but if it is common it will outgrow your tank.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

cucci67 said:


> When you say cichlids, I hope you mean dwarf cichlids. Most cichlids will get way too big for a 29. Kribs would be a good idea, they only get about 4" and are ok with plecos. I don't think you answered the question about the type of pleco you have. You have probably heard this a million times on this forum, but if it is common it will outgrow your tank.


Yes, it's a common pleco. I dont think it's grown much though. It looks just a hair larger than it was when i bought it about 7 months ago. 
The lady at the LFS never said anything about it getting huge later on. Plus what's worse is i haven't discovered fishforums.com yet at that time. So i had no way of knowing. :sad:


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

oh yea, BTW... is there anything that will stir up the sand besides MTS'? Something that's easy to keep under population control and is safe to go with live bearers. Also, something that doesn't grow huge.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Alin10123 said:


> oh yea, BTW... is there anything that will stir up the sand besides MTS'? Something that's easy to keep under population control and is safe to go with live bearers. Also, something that doesn't grow huge.


Kuhli loaches.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

I agree Kuhli loaches are good at their job, however they are a sensitive fish and don't do well with meds. If you are new to fish keeping I would avoid them, at least for the time being. MTS are a good choice however they do multiply rather quickly.

If I were you, I don't see any reason not to put everyone except the goldfish into the 55. The gold fish should be rehomed to someone who has a pond, it will be much happier that way.

The 29 gal tank could then be used as a hospital or quaranteen tank, unless you have a 10 gal already for that purpose. If so, then the 29 gal tank would make a nice home for dwarf cichlids as mentioned above. Actually, you have quite a large selection of fish to choose from for the 29 gal.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

MyraVan said:


> Kuhli loaches.


Will Kuhli loaches eat the dead plant leaves just like the MTS will? Also, do they create a big bioload? How many do i have to have? A pair? 5 or 6? I'd prefer as least as possible of those. They wont harm fry either will they?


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I have never had kuhli loaches (I keep debating whether or not to add them to my 20 gallon tank) but I'm pretty sure they don't eat dead plant leaves. I don't think they create a big bioload. I think 3 is a good number of them to have. From all that I've read, they aren't schooling fish, but they do perfer to have company of others of their kind around. I don't know for sure about the fry, but I do know that several people keep them in their baby snails, and they don't bother them. Also, they are bottom feeders, so if your fry don't go to the bottom of the tank I would guess you might be all right.

But I agree with Tiger that they are sensitive fish. If you get them it would be best to wait until your tank is at least 1 month old, and you have gone at least 1 month without any problems (like diseases, or dead fish) before you get them.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

So does anyone know about whether kuhli loaches eat dead leaves or not? Or just the food that's fallen down? 

Does everyone else agree that 3 is a good #? Or should 2 suffice?


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Kuhlis will not eat dead leaves.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

wildtiger said:


> Kuhlis will not eat dead leaves.


But they will finish off the uneaten food that's fallen to the bottom right?

thanks


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Absolutely. I've got some kuhlis now, and they are really cute fish. They seem to have dug out a little space under a rock that Java fern is attached to and have made that their home.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

If I was you I'd get rid of the goldfish, as this one goldie seems to be changing you're whole idea of what to put in you're tanks.
I would put your pleco in the larger tank as they grow big. And put tetras and things like that into the 29g as they don't really need a 55g to thrive. If you want larger cichlids, I would recommend puting them in the 55g with the pleco.


----------

